# Greetings from good ol' Germany



## Stevie (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks guys!
What a lovely place 


Greets

Stevie


----------



## Toxeen (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome, man. Hope you enjoy it.


Cheers from Berlin to Offenburg

Boris


----------



## Blackster (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Stevie,

welcome ! This is really a wonderful place to be !  

Many greets from Munich :wink:


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Steve,

Cheers from Siegen to Offenburg o/~ 

Best,

Gunther


----------



## Stevie (Oct 27, 2007)

Toxeen, Blackster, germancomponist,
thanks for the nice welcome words!

im sure i will enjoy the stay with so many nice people 

Greets,

Stevie


----------



## Justus (Oct 27, 2007)

A very warm Welcome!!!

Hope you'll have much fun here!

Best regards from Hamburg!

Justus


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 28, 2007)

And another warm welcome from Holland.

Enjoy this great place! o/~ /\~O o=< 

Peter


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 6, 2007)

Heyho, greetz from Hamburg  ... welcome aboard!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks again guys!

i feel really at home 


greets

stevie


----------



## wonshu (Nov 6, 2007)

Oje, en Gälfiassler!

Nono... welcome!!!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 6, 2007)

no welcome for gälfiassler?

:twisted:


----------



## wonshu (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry... I meant.

No, no!!! (As in no, it was a joke, god I hate this internet)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 7, 2007)

hi wonshu!

haha, i thought so.
never mind, its all good 

greets to berlin

stevie


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey, welcome to the forum, nice place here..

Greetz from Braunschweig..

Frank[/code]


----------



## Lpp (Apr 6, 2008)

a fred bei mostli di dschörmens


----------

